# Cairns' psycho Sally produces mammoth clutch of eggs



## Raymonde (Aug 25, 2012)

Captive reticulated python lays 75 eggs at Cairns zoo


Cairns' psycho Sally produces mammoth clutch of eggs- Local Cairns News | cairns.com.au

Queensland's biggest captive snake lays eggs - ABC Queensland - Australian Broadcasting Corporation (ABC)


----------



## Bushman (Aug 25, 2012)

That's a big clutch of eggs and a massive snake. Congrats to Cairns Zoo.

I doubt that this is true though...


> Cairns snake handler Alex Mitchell says *it's just the second time a reticulated python has laid eggs in captivity.*


----------



## killimike (Aug 25, 2012)

Bushman said:


> That's a big clutch of eggs and a massive snake. Congrats to Cairns Zoo.
> 
> I doubt that this is true though...



That's a decent number of eggs even for a retic! But you're right bushman, maybe they meant 'this' retic? Actually, the first article suggests its only the third time that it's been done in Australia.


----------



## ShaneBlack (Aug 25, 2012)

I'd say he means in Australia


----------



## killimike (Aug 25, 2012)

You're right Shane, they misquoted the keeper in the ABC one. Looks like a bit of shoddy journalism


----------



## -Peter (Aug 25, 2012)

Nah, that Alex Mitchell is reknowned for shooting his mouth off and making stupid statements. Ask Ramsayi, He'll back me up.


----------



## Lulham (Aug 25, 2012)

What happens to the hatchies ??


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 25, 2012)

Huge clutch good stuff for the zoo.


----------



## Ramsayi (Aug 25, 2012)

-Peter said:


> Nah, that Alex Mitchell is reknowned for shooting his mouth off and making stupid statements. Ask Ramsayi, He'll back me up.



Indeed! Good to hear that the young fella is making a career out of it as well.I wonder if the retic would be more forgiving than the croc? 
Alex if you read this get in touch will you!

I don't know why they would want to breed retics though,I would think zoos etc had more than enough to go around.


----------



## timfina (Aug 25, 2012)

*Great stuff*

I am very excited about this !! My brother is the curator of Cairns Tropical Zoo and I will be going up there once the Retics hatch . The hatchies are distributed to other Zoos and the like once hatched . Peter , i have met Alex many times and find him to be a passionate , intelligent and nice person who does not mouth of !!!


----------



## Ramsayi (Aug 25, 2012)

timfina said:


> I am very excited about this !! My brother is the curator of Cairns Tropical Zoo and I will be going up there once the Retics hatch . The hatchies are distributed to other Zoos and the like once hatched . Peter , i have met Alex many times and find him to be a passionate , intelligent and nice person who does not mouth of !!!



It's ok timfina,Peter and Alex go way back.


----------



## timfina (Aug 25, 2012)

Oh ok I am just so used to people slagging others off in these threads that i thought it would be a shame if this one ended the same because for some they would prefer to read about reptiles and not who hates who


----------



## Ramsayi (Aug 25, 2012)

timfina said:


> Oh ok I am just so used to people slagging others off in these threads that i thought it would be a shame if this one ended the same because for some they would prefer to read about reptiles and not who hates who



To clear up any misconception he isn't/wasn't slagging him off.He was razzing him,big difference.Anyone that knows both of them would know that.


----------



## timfina (Aug 25, 2012)

Cool , most people would not know both of them so it comes accross as a slagging thats all . Thanks for clearing that up .


----------



## Renenet (Aug 25, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


> To clear up any misconception he isn't/wasn't slagging him off.He was razzing him,big difference.Anyone that knows both of them would know that.



Was wondering about Peter's comment because I know Alex and have never seen him shoot his mouth off. Happy to know it was just razzing.


----------



## longqi (Aug 25, 2012)

timfina said:


> I am very excited about this !! My brother is the curator of Cairns Tropical Zoo and I will be going up there once the Retics hatch . The hatchies are distributed to other Zoos and the like once hatched . Peter , i have met Alex many times and find him to be a passionate , intelligent and nice person who does not mouth of !!!



That will be interesting to follow through on
International zoos will have zero interest in Aussie retics because of the cost factor
Very much doubt that there are about 65 places in Australia with the facilities to keep retics secure who dont already have enough retics
[65 to allow for slugs]

My guess would be maybe 10 sent to other places at the maximum and the rest dingo food or experiments in a lab somewhere
But I would be very happy to be proved wrong as I love retics


----------



## ShaneBlack (Aug 25, 2012)

They obviously would have know for a while they were expecting eggs and in that time worked out how many were wanted. They would only incubate enough eggs to satisfy the demand.


----------



## -Peter (Aug 25, 2012)

Alex with one of my snakes and some guy who thought he was Harry Potter.


----------



## Renenet (Aug 25, 2012)

Can't see it, Peter.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Aug 25, 2012)

Well I'm not sure who said what or who was miss quoted, (although several sources including sunrise quoted the statement that this is only the 2nd time this python has bred in captivity), but I am 100% certain that retics have been regularly bred in captivity for more than 25yrs just not here in Australia.
I know this because I used to own a pair when I lived in the uk and they certainly were not wild caught.

Just take a look at prehistoric pets web site for one to confirm


----------



## borntobnude (Aug 25, 2012)

Just curious , Who has the largest captive snake in OZ ? . is it the reptile park gosford?


----------



## PMyers (Aug 25, 2012)

Dunno about the Harry Potter dude, but it seems that Alex bloke could pass for Bryan Brown... poor bugger :lol:


----------



## JasonL (Aug 25, 2012)

Those big snakes lay that many eggs, they are of no use to anyone in this country though, not really a sort after species.

- - - Updated - - -



ShaneBlack said:


> They obviously would have know for a while they were expecting eggs and in that time worked out how many were wanted. They would only incubate enough eggs to satisfy the demand.



yeah, prob 1


----------



## ilovepythons (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi All,

Rarely look at the forums, but have been notified of this thread and would just like to clear a few things up.

Yes, in typical media fashion some stories from certain media outlets have grossly mis-quoted the statement regarding the 2nd ever captive breeding of Reticulated Pythons. That is of course complete rubbish as we all know they are bred in the thousands annually overseas. The correct quote should have been that Reticulated Pythons have only been bred in AUSTRALIA on 2 or 3 previous occasions (Taronga in the 1980's and Australia Zoo over 10 years ago)

A number of Zoo and Aquarium Association member institutions across Australia have expressed interest in aquiring a cumulative total of approximately 25 juvenile Reticulated Pythons. Eggs will only be incubated to meet regional demand and requirements, rather than too produce surplus animals. Eggs that are not required to be incubated will be destroyed long before hatching.

There are suprisingly few Reticulated Pythons and even fewer pairs held in zoo's and fauna parks across Australia and a number snakes that form the current captive population in Australia are relatively aged individuals, which is why there was/is a regional demand to breed this species.

Mark, send us a pm or give us a call if you still have my number...

Peter, that photo is ancient...!

Cheers 

Alex


----------



## Wild~Touch (Aug 26, 2012)

that photo is ancient...!

Hehe, I must be ancient too as that is how I remember you when you used to come into Repchat and pick the brains of the experienced keepers 

Good on you for following your dream we need more young people like you Alex

Cheers
Sandee  
(alias Pythoneyes)


----------



## Magpie (Aug 26, 2012)

Jeez, can't you oldtimers hang on to a username?
How big are retic hatchies?


----------



## Bushman (Aug 26, 2012)

Magpie said:


> Jeez, can't you oldtimers hang on to a username?
> How big are retic hatchies?


They are _reliably_ reported to be ~2 feet in length, which is about 60 cm to you young whippersnappers.


----------



## redbeardie (Aug 26, 2012)

congrats to psycho sally on the 75 eggs hopefully they all hatch and go to good zoos ,i saw and filmed her last sunday scoffing a chicken looking petty good.


----------

